# Spitfire Christmas wishlist 2018 is coming !!!



## damcry (Dec 21, 2018)

Just announced :


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 21, 2018)

Um, what do you mean "a good composer"?

Because I think I am well behaved, but I kind of suck as a composer at this point. 

Wishlist filled out - check.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Dec 21, 2018)

Does anyone if the discounts work for crossgrades? e.g I own HZ Percussion but will I get the discount on the upgrade to HZP Pro or the full product itself?


----------



## Erick - BVA (Dec 21, 2018)

AdamKmusic said:


> Does anyone if the discounts work for crossgrades? e.g I own HZ Percussion but will I get the discount on the upgrade to HZP Pro or the full product itself?


As long as you can add it to your wish list I'd think yes, but you should contact support to know for sure.


----------



## StillLife (Dec 21, 2018)

Thermonucleair again? Sounds promising. My wishlist thusfar: OA chamber Evo, Spitfire Solo Strings, North 7 vintage keys, DC noisemaker and the other 2 OA libs. Included the OA bundle too, for when bundle discounts go thermonucleair too...


----------



## Fry777 (Dec 21, 2018)

@SpitfireSupport 
I've never taken part in a SF wishlist sale, but following Christian's video, did I get this right that ALL items put in the list will be discounted? (I read last year's SF wishlist thread and it didn't seem to be the case)

Also, can you usually add bundles in there for this event ?


----------



## Erick - BVA (Dec 21, 2018)

Do you think it counts if it's already added, or do we need to remove and add again to get it to be "triggered"? I apologize for my ignorance.


----------



## MaxOctane (Dec 21, 2018)

Fry777 said:


> @SpitfireSupport
> I've never taken part in a SF wishlist sale, but following Christian's video, did I get this right that ALL items put in the list will be discounted?



No. A few, and if you have many items in your wishlist, they'll pick the ones to discount.


----------



## StillLife (Dec 21, 2018)

MaxOctane said:


> No. A few, and if you have many items in your wishlist, they'll pick the ones to discount.


That's not what Christian says in the video: ''Everything in your wishlist will be discounted'''. Could be that the amount of discount differs between products, I think...?


----------



## AdamKmusic (Dec 21, 2018)

StillLife said:


> That's not what Christian says in the video: ''Everything in your wishlist will be discounted'''. Could be that the amount of discount differs between products, I think...?


The previous year you would get different codes for each item in your wishlist, from what Christian video suggests is that this year it'll be 1 code for everything.

*Disclaimer - I watched the video with the sound off & closed captions on so I might be completely wrong


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Dec 21, 2018)

Which LABS Christmas Special release is he talking about at the end? Can't find it...


----------



## Cinebient (Dec 21, 2018)

Trying to understand how it works i also wonder if i have to buy all items in the wishlist to get the discount or do i get a seperate discount for each item in the wishlist and can choose what i want at the end.


----------



## damcry (Dec 21, 2018)

You’ll receive individual discount for each product in your wish list. Then you buy what you want


----------



## Crowe (Dec 21, 2018)

I was so looking forward to participating this year. And then I went and spent all my money on Sonokinetic.

Meh, there's always next year ^^


----------



## ScoreFace (Dec 21, 2018)

Nothing on my christmas wishlist, I have spent too much money on BF sales already...


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Dec 21, 2018)

So, just add libraries to the regular wishlist? I didn't see a special christmas whishlist. So it's the regular one?


----------



## spiderfingers (Dec 21, 2018)

SF took everything to a cap of 15 items (the highest pricest ones) from the wish list before. "Thermonuclear like last year" probably means discounts of 40%? It's not a bad deal, but I think this wish list would be more interesting, if they just offered a few items, but at a higher discount.


----------



## Fry777 (Dec 21, 2018)

MaxOctane said:


> No. A few, and if you have many items in your wishlist, they'll pick the ones to discount.



Yes I understand last year it worked like this, but it's it your understanding watching Christian's video for this year too?

Was there a deal last year where you could get Symphonic strings + SCS for about 600 ? Or was that during BF 2017 ?


----------



## J-M (Dec 21, 2018)

All I want for christmas is you...wait, that's not right. All I want for christmas is Spitfire Chamber Strings.


----------



## Cinebient (Dec 21, 2018)

So i just could add all available products to the wishlist 
But i guess it will be only the choir for me maybe since a good choir is all i could need right now.


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Dec 21, 2018)

Fry777 said:


> @SpitfireSupport
> I've never taken part in a SF wishlist sale, but following Christian's video, did I get this right that ALL items put in the list will be discounted? (I read last year's SF wishlist thread and it didn't seem to be the case)
> 
> Also, can you usually add bundles in there for this event ?



There is not a numerical limit to the number of products you can get a code for but some newer products are excluded.

Collections (bundles) are included, so add away!


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Dec 21, 2018)

AdamKmusic said:


> The previous year you would get different codes for each item in your wishlist, from what Christian video suggests is that this year it'll be 1 code for everything.
> 
> *Disclaimer - I watched the video with the sound off & closed captions on so I might be completely wrong



Not quite, you get a separate code for each product but you can checkout all of your products with all of the codes applied in a single transaction. Last year you had to do separate transactions for each product because you could only apply one discount code to your order.


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Dec 21, 2018)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> So, just add libraries to the regular wishlist? I didn't see a special christmas whishlist. So it's the regular one?


Yes, just the regular wishlist


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Dec 21, 2018)

Sibelius19 said:


> Do you think it counts if it's already added, or do we need to remove and add again to get it to be "triggered"? I apologize for my ignorance.


It'll count if it's already added


----------



## whiskers (Dec 21, 2018)

@jbuhler - time to add EW Choir to the ole WL


----------



## DivingInSpace (Dec 21, 2018)

Cinebient said:


> Trying to understand how it works i also wonder if i have to buy all items in the wishlist to get the discount or do i get a seperate discount for each item in the wishlist and can choose what i want at the end.


If you watch the video again, he clearly states that you don't HAVE to buy all the products on your wishlist, but can choose which ones you want (check the video around 2:15).


----------



## Daniel (Dec 21, 2018)

ScoreFace said:


> Nothing on my christmas wishlist, I have spent too much money on BF sales already...





DivingInSpace said:


> If you watch the video again, he clearly states that you don't HAVE to buy all the products on your wishlist, but can choose which ones you want (check the video around 2:15).


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Dec 21, 2018)

DivingInSpace said:


> If you watch the video again, he clearly states that you don't HAVE to buy all the products on your wishlist, but can choose which ones you want (check the video around 2:15).


Spot on. Thanks I missed that one somehow.


----------



## Cinebient (Dec 21, 2018)

Does trying to don’t suffer from G.A.S. and the wife with rolled eyes count as apologize to not buy something?


----------



## wilifordmusic (Dec 21, 2018)

What is the time frame to use your discount. Assuming of course that you're not naughty and get a lump of coal.

Steve


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 21, 2018)

MaxOctane said:


> No. A few, and if you have many items in your wishlist, they'll pick the ones to discount.


CH's video implied that this year they were putting everything except the new brass library in the Christmas list sale. He did imply that everything on your list would receive a discount of some sort. That is different from how I remember it in the past as well.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 21, 2018)

whiskers said:


> @jbuhler - time to add EW Choir to the ole WL


It's already there and has been since before BF in anticipation... Still, given how recent it is, I doubt I'll do better than my current EDU discount. (EDU discount is great but it makes these sales way less fun.)


----------



## StillLife (Dec 21, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> It's already there and has been since before BF in anticipation... Still, given how recent it is, I doubt I'll do better than my current EDU discount. (EDU discount is great but it makes these sales way less fun.)


Yes, I am in the same boat. Can't complain whole year, only during sales... Here's hoping that OA chamber, North 7 and Spitfire Solo Strings will exceed the 30% discount...


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Dec 21, 2018)

wilifordmusic said:


> What is the time frame to use your discount. Assuming of course that you're not naughty and get a lump of coal.
> 
> Steve



Codes will be sent on Christmas Day and expire at midnight (GMT) on New Years Eve.


----------



## wilifordmusic (Dec 21, 2018)

Thanks, Steve

Happy Holidays to All


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 21, 2018)

whiskers said:


> @jbuhler - time to add EW Choir to the ole WL



Doubt SF will add and _EW_ libs to their Wishlist promo …..


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 21, 2018)

They may. Christian said pretty much everything but the Brass. But I'm thinking the discount will be similar to the intro price if they do. I seem to remember last year it ranged from 25 - 40% off. But they are up against people who spent their entire budget already. Should be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 21, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Doubt SF will add and _EW_ libs to their Wishlist promo …..


Always hard to say and CH said everything except the new brass library would be on sale. Still I don’t see EW being any better than 25% and my EDU discount is better than that. I may wait until the back to school offer in September when it should be at 40%.


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 21, 2018)

CH - aka Disco Dino - is pretty much spelling out what's going to go down this year... I expect the biggest sale yet.


----------



## whiskers (Dec 21, 2018)

dzilizzi said:


> They may. Christian said pretty much everything but the Brass. But I'm thinking the discount will be similar to the intro price if they do. I seem to remember last year it ranged from 25 - 40% off. But they are up against people who spent their entire budget already. Should be interesting to see what happens.


Give me a big enough discount, and I can be enticed to spend more 

Actually, I don't own any Spitfire Audio libraries yet, would love to see what all the fuss is about 

I do love their YT channels though


----------



## whiskers (Dec 21, 2018)

LamaRose said:


> CH - aka Disco Dino -


that's _Christmas _Dino to you, Gato Mighty.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 21, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> Always hard to say and CH said everything except the new brass library would be on sale. Still I don’t see EW being any better than 25% and my EDU discount is better than that. I may wait until the back to school offer in September when it should be at 40%.



OK, ok …. perverse sense of humor this a.m.  
Should have asked _ 'How do I get _Spaces II_ and V_oices of the Empire_ on my Wishlist ??'


----------



## Batrawi (Dec 21, 2018)

SpitfireSupport said:


> but some newer products are excluded.


----------



## KallumS (Dec 21, 2018)

Christian Henson's Mac Pro


----------



## Andrew0568 (Dec 21, 2018)

~How much were the discounts last year?


----------



## Inceptic (Dec 21, 2018)

Since Orchestral Tools, Sonokinetic, and Soniccouture pretty much stole Spitfire's thunder with early Christmas sales, that means Spitfire is going to have to go deeper than their usual 40%, right?


----------



## KallumS (Dec 21, 2018)

Inceptic said:


> Since Orchestral Tools, Sonokinetic, and Soniccouture pretty much stole Spitfire's thunder with early Christmas sales, that means Spitfire is going to have to go deeper than their usual 40%, right?



They would but I doubt they will. I imagine they'd have to go to 60% off to get the same number of people to open their wallets. With that said, they have been quite reactive - they discounted Iceni because of the Orchestral Tools sale.


----------



## J-M (Dec 21, 2018)

Inceptic said:


> Since Orchestral Tools, Sonokinetic, and Soniccouture pretty much stole Spitfire's thunder with early Christmas sales, that means Spitfire is going to have to go deeper than their usual 40%, right?



If only...


----------



## whiskers (Dec 21, 2018)

Inceptic said:


> Since Orchestral Tools, Sonokinetic, and Soniccouture pretty much stole Spitfire's thunder with early Christmas sales, that means Spitfire is going to have to go deeper than their usual 40%, right?


nope, not really. they can do whatever they darn well please


----------



## Geoff Grace (Dec 21, 2018)

If I recall correctly, last year was the first that Spitfire went as deep as 40% (on single products). If so, then that was an unusual discount rather than their usual one. As Christian said this year would be "thermonuclear" as well, I think it's safe to presume a 40% discount—at least on single, older products.

Of course as prices are trending downward in this market, it's possible that Spitfire may go even further; but I wouldn't count on it.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## ism (Dec 21, 2018)

That certain what I would have thought. 

But a the same time not only are we seeing the return of Rodney the Christmas Dinosaur, but Christian uses the word "thermonuclear" in the announcement video.

So I guess we'll see


----------



## tokatila (Dec 22, 2018)

This is so sad. I'm expecting this more than gifts from my family.


----------



## StillLife (Dec 22, 2018)

ism said:


> That certain what I would have thought.
> 
> But a the same time not only are we seeing the return of Rodney the Christmas Dinosaur, but Christian uses the word "thermonuclear" in the announcement video.
> 
> So I guess we'll see


Christian also says that the wishlist enables us to buy individual products at their 'lowest possible price'. I don't know, but that could mean that libraries that had big revenues already might be more heavily discounted than (younger) libraries that had not. 
Also, but that's wishful thinking, it could mean that discounts go higher than the 30% edu-discount (as that is the current lowest possible price for SF libs, aint it?). 
But: I have to stop thinking and speculating about possible prices and do something useful with my time. Christmas day will come, and we'll see.


----------



## StillLife (Dec 23, 2018)

@spitfireaudio: does the order in which libraries are in your wishlist has any effect on their discount%?


----------



## StillLife (Dec 23, 2018)

poetd said:


> @Spitfirepeeps
> 
> Do I get a bigger discount if I add the libraries I want in alphabetical order while wearing reindeer socks and smearing my cat with mince pie filling?


_No animals were hurt or brought in danger during the writing of this reply._


----------



## tokatila (Dec 23, 2018)

In Finland, we eat reindeers.


----------



## Henu (Dec 23, 2018)

I'll pass that, thanks. Ota vaan toinenkin siivu!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 23, 2018)

tokatila said:


> In Finland, we eat reindeers.




beavers, here in the Pacific NW.


----------



## DavidY (Dec 23, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> beavers, here in the Pacific NW.


It seems we _used _to... apparently we hunted them to extinction here 500 years ago in the UK.

Although there are experiments going on to bring a few back... it turns out they are very handy to help with flood management.


----------



## tokatila (Dec 23, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> beavers, here in the Pacific NW.



Yes, I eat the beaver too, if available.

Ontopic:
I put "Everything" in to the wisj list, if they value dreaming big and going THERMONUCUNREAL.


----------



## Matt Riley (Dec 23, 2018)

There are some things on my list that I’d like to get at some point but the discount would have to be at least 75% to get me to bite since I’ve spent over $3000 this year on music software and hardware.


----------



## martinjuenke (Dec 23, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> beavers, here in the Pacific NW.


Horses, here in France.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Dec 23, 2018)

Does anyone know the exact time in which the sales and gift (?) come in? Does "Christmas Day" mean 24st 0:00 GMT?


----------



## D Halgren (Dec 23, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> beavers, here in the Pacific NW.


Insert dirty joke here...


----------



## martinjuenke (Dec 23, 2018)

D Halgren said:


> Insert dirty joke here...


Dogs, here in China...


----------



## DavidY (Dec 23, 2018)

DarkestShadow said:


> Does anyone know the exact time in which the sales and gift (?) come in? Does "Christmas Day" mean 24st 0:00 GMT?


I think last year it was a little after 09:00 GMT on 25th Dec when I got the email.
No guarantee it will be the same this year based on that though - unless someone has more definite info?


----------



## damcry (Dec 23, 2018)

DarkestShadow said:


> Does anyone know the exact time in which the sales and gift (?) come in? Does "Christmas Day" mean 24st 0:00 GMT?


Last year I received it the 25dec late morning (France)


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Dec 23, 2018)

Hm, that wouldn't be Christmas anymore (when we're strict). Interesting. Well, we'll see. It's not long either way.


----------



## Dex (Dec 23, 2018)

Is the gift ever an actual gift or just discounts?


----------



## AllanH (Dec 23, 2018)

Dex said:


> Is the gift ever an actual gift or just discounts?


In the past, I've received discounts.


----------



## Rex282 (Dec 23, 2018)

I think it's important to note "exactly' what Spitfire stated in the email to qualify for "the gift"

The Christmas Wish List is coming to an end and it's your last chance to get a gift on Christmas day if you add to your wish list. 

— Log in or create an account and *make sure you're signed up to receive our product emails.*

— Add as many products and collections as you like to your wish list before 24th December 23:59 GMT - receive a BIG gift from us on Christmas Day!


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 23, 2018)

I know it's up on their site but, I wonder if there will be a "Holiday Wishlist" announcement here from SFA... I haven't seen one yet...


----------



## Geoff Grace (Dec 23, 2018)

lp59burst said:


> I know it's up on their site but, I wonder if there will be a "Holiday Wishlist" announcement here from SFA... I haven't seen one yet...


It's not likely. They've significantly reduced their presence here.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 23, 2018)

Rex282 said:


> T
> — Log in or create an account and *make sure you're signed up to receive our product emails.*



yikes, almost missed that.

thanks!


----------



## Michel Simons (Dec 23, 2018)

tokatila said:


> In Finland, we eat reindeers.



In The Netherlands we eat prime ministers.


----------



## timerickson (Dec 25, 2018)

I'm stressing out right now— I created an account when I heard of this upcoming sale, added items to wishlist in the timeline specified, but just realized this morning I needed to have some obscure checkmark checked in the settings page that wasn't checked by default or the email won't send. Why is this not on by default? Spitfire is just turning potential customers away with this absurd hoop jumping. I have no idea if I'll get the email for this sale. Nothing has arrived yet and it's 7PM GMT now.


----------



## timerickson (Dec 25, 2018)

A bunch of other people in the same boat over on Reddit. People that heard about the sale, followed the stated guidelines, but didn't turn on that checkbox and now don't have the email.


----------



## whiskers (Dec 25, 2018)

timerickson said:


> I'm stressing out right now— I created an account when I heard of this upcoming sale, added items to wishlist in the timeline specified, but just realized this morning I needed to have some obscure checkmark checked in the settings page that wasn't checked by default or the email won't send. Why is this not on by default? Spitfire is just turning potential customers away with this absurd hoop jumping. I have no idea if I'll get the email for this sale. Nothing has arrived yet and it's 7PM GMT now.


No need to stress, it's Christmas. I don't know why you're all worked up about this. They're not going through a hoop jumping to keep you from sales, they're doing it for legal and regulatory compliance (GPDR). if worse comes to worst you can always contact customer service after the holidays and I'm sure they will probably make an exception. Don't let FOMO get the best of your head, the frustration is unwarranted.

Have a Merry Christmas


----------



## funkymantis (Dec 25, 2018)

timerickson said:


> A bunch of other people in the same boat over on Reddit. People that heard about the sale, followed the stated guidelines, but didn't turn on that checkbox and now don't have the email.




I'm one of those people. I receive emails from them (not just LABS ones) but I apparently didn't have that box checked. I've been checking this site for the last 3 hours to see when people were receiving their emails from the company.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 25, 2018)

from a couple of hours ago,


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 25, 2018)

timerickson said:


> A bunch of other people in the same boat over on Reddit. People that heard about the sale, followed the stated guidelines, but didn't turn on that checkbox and now don't have the email.



Yup, I forgot to "check" those checkboxes too and no email...

Was getting their emails before but apparently I forgot to recheck that setting after GDPR...

Hopefully SFA will accommodate even though they don't have to...


----------



## 6GeLoENPIK09Pn (Dec 26, 2018)

Still waiting on my codes...


----------



## Rapollo (Dec 26, 2018)

Same :(


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 26, 2018)

No codes either.

From what i was going to spend, Afflatus is an option again.


----------



## kimgaboury (Dec 26, 2018)

No codes here either. And I received all their email promos these last few days, so something is wrong on their end.


----------



## arznable (Dec 27, 2018)

For those who received the codes already, can I ask what is the deal this year? 30% off bundle and 40% off single product like last year?


----------



## Fry777 (Dec 27, 2018)

arznable said:


> For those who received the codes already, can I ask what is the deal this year? 30% off bundle and 40% off single product like last year?



Yes, that's correct


----------



## arznable (Dec 27, 2018)

Fry777 said:


> Yes, that's correct


I see. Wondering if newer products like the Eric Whitacre Choir is also 40% off? Thanks.


----------



## damcry (Dec 27, 2018)

Yes


----------



## arznable (Dec 27, 2018)

damcry said:


> Yes


Wow, 40% off new single products as well! That's great!


----------



## funkymantis (Dec 27, 2018)

Odd since Christian was hyping this as "going thermonuclear" regarding discounts. If it's the same amount as last year, what's the reason for the hype?


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 27, 2018)

funkymantis said:


> Odd since Christian was hyping this as "going thermonuclear" regarding discounts. If it's the same amount as last year, what's the reason for the hype?


Newer libraries also got the big discount.


----------



## whiskers (Dec 27, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> Newer libraries also got the big discount.


exactly. All around they were very generous.

some of these comments remind me of the phrase 'no good deed goes unpunished', lol.


----------



## arznable (Dec 27, 2018)

funkymantis said:


> Odd since Christian was hyping this as "going thermonuclear" regarding discounts. If it's the same amount as last year, what's the reason for the hype?


Not the same. New products are only 25% off last year, not 40% off.


----------



## StillLife (Dec 28, 2018)

funkymantis said:


> Odd since Christian was hyping this as "going thermonuclear" regarding discounts. If it's the same amount as last year, what's the reason for the hype?


If you want to criticize someone's words, please quote correctly; He was saying: 'this year we are going thermonuclear _again_', thereby referring to last year's sale (which had their biggest discounts to date). It turned out to be even better this year, with new products having the same (40%) discount as older ones.


----------



## DavidY (Dec 28, 2018)

funkymantis said:


> Odd since Christian was hyping this as "going thermonuclear" regarding discounts. If it's the same amount as last year, what's the reason for the hype?


I think he also said they were "thermonuclear" discounts this time last year as well.


----------

